# Mompou



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Is he considered Classical? I really love his piano compositions and feel a similarity between the moods he creates with his pieces and my approach to mood in my own compositions.

He composes some very beautiful piano works, I have a collection of him performing all of his piano works!


----------



## Melvin (Mar 25, 2011)

I love his piano works. I only have one CD but I've played it a lot. I should hear some more.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Of course it's classical! Mompou is awesome!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Is he considered Classical? I really love his piano compositions and feel a similarity between the moods he creates with his pieces and my approach to mood in my own compositions.
> 
> He composes some very beautiful piano works, I have a collection of him performing all of his piano works!


Yes it is, love his box set where he's playing his own work.


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

+1. I have several recordings of his piano works (but not the one mentioned by Pugg; I'll have to search that out), and always enjoy his music very much.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Mompou... such an exquisite poet in sound when he's playing. His music has such an immediate sense of intimacy. But then I'm a sucker for the moody, brooding Spainards who seem either up in the clouds with joy, or are happily enjoying themselves in the basement of dispair because of loss or love. There doesn't seem to be much middle ground. Speaking in broad generalities. Ole!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

It's the real thing.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Vaneyes said:


> It's the real thing.


That's the one I have, I love it!


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Never herd of him before; visited YouTube; love it.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Vaneyes said:


> It's the real thing.


Darn it - that's another purchase I will have to make! I love Mompou's music: small and beautifully formed works that are the Spanish equivalent of Greig's Lyric Pieces.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Always glad to see a love-fest for *Federico Mompou* (1893 - 1987). Prior to the brilliant Brilliant Classics box, I bought others recs. They were culled when "the real thing" appeared.

Congrats to Brilliant Classics for releasing these CDs in 2008. Get 'em while they're hot, and before they're not available at still an amazingly inexpensive price. :tiphat:


----------



## skateartguy (Aug 3, 2017)

This recording is amazing:

















When I was a child I heard this song from Mompou at the radio and totally felt in love with it:


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

skateartguy said:


> When I was a child I heard this song from Mompou at the radio and totally felt in love with it:


Great piece, and with Mompou himself at the piano too. Must be rather a rarity; according to Wikipedia, Mompou was shy about performing in public.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I got roped into Mompou through Stephen Hough's recording of Musica Callada. Music of silence . . . what a concept.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I don't know if you Mompou fans are aware, but there's a composer survival game going on right now that has Mompou's prints all over it. If you really love his music, put your votes where they count.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

skateartguy said:


> This recording is amazing:
> 
> View attachment 96446
> 
> ...


Beautiful, this is the kind of music I dig!


----------

